# The old model Cannondale Synapse sucks?



## drightjustin (Jul 1, 2013)

The old, i mean, not 2014 model, since Cannondale claimed that they completely redesigned the 2014 synapse
I am considering buying a synapse carbon, but I notice that some people say that synapse is not even as comfortable as super six, except it got a higher head tube which increased the air resistance.
And also I noticed that more used synapse than used ssix on eBay, does it indicate a lot of people just don't satisfied with the old model synapse?
This will be my first road bike so I am worried about it.
Actually I have tried an aluminum synapse and I feel fine but I haven't tried super six. But because I m a beginner in road biking, so I just don't know if I can trust my own judgement.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The Aluminum CAAD 8 and Synapse ride great, as smooth as any entry carbon bike.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

drightjustin said:


> I m a beginner in road biking, so I just don't know if I can trust my own judgement.


Trust your own judgement in this case. The number of sketchy reviews and used bikes on eBay is not a reliable indicator of quality. It could just mean that Cannondale sold many more Synapses than any other model.

A higher head tube meaning "increased air resistance" is sheer nonsense.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> Trust your own judgement in this case. The number of sketchy reviews and used bikes on eBay is not a reliable indicator of quality. It could just mean that Cannondale sold many more Synapses than any other model.
> 
> A higher head tube meaning "increased air resistance" is sheer nonsense.


Completely agree. There's little that's more subjective than the topic of how a bike rides/ handles. 

What an individual perceives is influenced by a myriad of factors, including bike set up/ fit, cycling experiences/ history, anatomy, fitness/ flexibility, tire size/ pressures (the later being the _most_ influential, IME).

When unsure, ride the bikes of interest back to back on the same or similar roads and with similar tire pressures. That (IME) is about as close as you can come to comparing two or more bikes ride/ handling characteristics.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Head tube height increase, implies a more upright saddle position. A more upright saddle position translates automatically into greater air resistance...Right?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Zeet said:


> Head tube height increase, implies a more upright saddle position. A more upright saddle position translates automatically into greater air resistance...Right?


Yes, 100% correct. There are a lot of people who would argue that rider comfort is more important than aerodynamics. I guess it depends how flexible you are.

The point of tall headtubes is very specifically to allow a more upright position without a stack of spacers to get there. That said, if you'd fit the racier model the same way, your position will be just as upright and just as un-aero.

If the model of bike you're looking at doesn't have comfort-specific features (like more vertical compliance, vibration damping, etc) and you don't need the taller headtube for position, there's no benefit to it. The Synapse was one of the most comfortable "endurance" bikes for a long time because it included some very good features towards comfort other than just the tall head tube. Nowadays, even the Supersix integrates many of the design elements of the old synapse so it's entirely possible the Supersix is just as comfortable as the synapse of old.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Zeet said:


> Head tube height increase, implies a more upright saddle position.


Only if everything else is the same, _which it never is_. If, for example, A buys the for him smallest possible extended head tube frame and B buys the for him largest possible racing frame, A might well ride more aerodynamical than B most of the time. Bring in differing fit adjustments, handlebar drops / -widths and riding habits (drops or hoods), and you begin to see how the higher headtube comment is nonsense.

Also, consider theory versus the real world. You could make and convincingly defend the theoretical point that increasing the size of the outside rearview mirrror on a Chevy Cruze will diminish the car's top speed. But really, who cares?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

nhluhr said:


> The point of tall headtubes is very specifically to allow a more upright position without a stack of spacers to get there. That said, if you'd fit the racier model the same way, your position will be just as upright and just as un-aero.


Conversely, if you fit the tall-headtube bike with a negative-angle stem and no spacers, you can get the same position as on the racing bike with a more neutral setup. So a taller headtube does not necessarily imply a more upright position. You can also vary body position considerably even with the same bar height.

Anyway, it's one of the less important things for a new rider to worry about.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zeet said:


> Head tube height increase, implies a more upright saddle position. A more upright saddle position translates automatically into greater air resistance...Right?


Can't argue with this statement as written, but cycling isn't about theory, it's about real world conditions and rider comfort.

The goal of a good fit is comfort which (assuming good form) equates to performance/ efficiency. If a rider is 'aero' but not comfortable, does it matter? And this says nothing of the fact that 'aero' really only comes into play when cruising at or above ~27 MPH, rendering the topic irrelevant for most mere mortals, unless they spend an inordinate amount of time _descending_. Even then, bend at the elbows and voila! More aero!

Wanna know just how important 'aero' is? Watch the pros when they're NOT TT'ing, sprinting or descending. More times than not, their hands are on the hoods, making for a more upright rider position.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Can't argue with this statement as written, but cycling isn't about theory, it's about real world conditions and rider comfort.
> 
> The goal of a good fit is comfort which (assuming good form) equates to performance/ efficiency. If a rider is 'aero' but not comfortable, does it matter? And this says nothing of the fact that 'aero' really only comes into play when cruising at or above ~27 MPH, rendering the topic irrelevant for most mere mortals, unless they spend an inordinate amount of time _descending_. Even then, bend at the elbows and voila! More aero!
> 
> Wanna know just how important 'aero' is? Watch the pros when they're NOT TT'ing, sprinting or descending. More times than not, their hands are on the hoods, making for a more upright rider position.


PJ, you're a great chef! I love your cuisine...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Amen! You actually get more of an aero benefit from being comfortable enough to stay in the drops longer. You can slam the stem all you want, but if you can only stay in the drops a couple minutes at a time as a result, you are less aero than the guy with the taller head tube that is comfortable in the drops for 30 minutes at a time. Also +1 on aero not being the end all be all. Comfort is of value and you can set "endurance geormetry" or "race geometry" up to be sufficiently aggressive or relaxed. The new Felt Z4 or Z5 might be an option for the OP if he is looking for a racier "endurance geometry" bike. I like the Devinci Leo SL, new Spec. Roubaix, BMC Granfondo, Ridley Fenix and Trek Domane as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The real solution (as stated before) is to test the bike back to back (or the same day) as something else you are interested in. I say try a new Felt Z Series if you can along with a Synapse Carbon and maybe a Roubaix or Domane. You will likely get the best price with the Felt or Cannondale (particularly if you can live with Shimano 105 which is more than adequate for most). Here's a video on the Felt Z Series (there are a bunch of reviews out there as well):

Felt Bicycles 2013 Z and ZW-Series - YouTube

I had my heart set on a Cervelo S5 a couple of years ago, but went through this same process and rode a S5, R5 and R3 the same day and, to my surprise, I ended up feeling that the R3 was the best all-around bike for me at the end (and it was the bike I was least interested in going into the test rides). I actually found out during that process that I really don't like riding aero road bikes despite how much I wanted to. I am most comfortable on a tradiional all-arounder (particularly if it has a slightly taller head tube 130mm or so). I couldn't bring myslef to spend more dough for the R5 either because the differences between that and the R3 were so slight. So, I say test ride as many bikes as you can and as many times as it takes to feel good about your purchase.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zeet said:


> PJ, you're a great chef! I love your cuisine...


lol. Well, that works, because I AM a real foodie!! :blush2:


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Here are a few reviews of previous-year Synapse Carbons. Usually the Synapse line received good reviews, with the general opinion being that the bike does what it was designed to do, which is to be a bit more comfortable than a full-on race bike, while also being reasonably fast. 

As far as the higher position goes, it is a bit less aero but as one of the previous posters said, you can always flip the stem and remove a few spacers to get pretty low if you wish.

Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 105 Review - BikeRadar

Review: Cannondale Synapse Carbon Apex | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more

Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Apex Review - BikeRadar


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

c'mom guys...this OP is a noob by all definitions and he's clearly caught up in the internet chatter of whats better....I'm sure by the end of this week, he'll be completely convinced the only bike worth riding is a custom Pergoretti. 

Seriously..i'm a 'steel is real' kind of guy but instead of updating my steel frame, I decided to buy something new with all new stuff. I road lots of different bikes from lots of different makers, carbon,steel,aluminum....titanium was out of my budget. Finally picked a Cannondale Synapse Aluminum with 105. I've made a few small tweaks but I've got 500 miles on it in about 6 weeks and can say I made of good buy decision. Cannondale's understand of plush aluminum was light years ahead of others and to me, felt better than carbon.

Until you've ridden both, I can't see how anyone can trash it based on a website spec sheet. 

Of course....I *AM* a French model...Bonjour!
Joe


----------



## drightjustin (Jul 1, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> The real solution (as stated before) is to test the bike back to back (or the same day) as something else you are interested in. I say try a new Felt Z Series if you can along with a Synapse Carbon and maybe a Roubaix or Domane. You will likely get the best price with the Felt or Cannondale (particularly if you can live with Shimano 105 which is more than adequate for most). Here's a video on the Felt Z Series (there are a bunch of reviews out there as well):
> 
> Felt Bicycles 2013 Z and ZW-Series - YouTube
> 
> I had my heart set on a Cervelo S5 a couple of years ago, but went through this same process and rode a S5, R5 and R3 the same day and, to my surprise, I ended up feeling that the R3 was the best all-around bike for me at the end (and it was the bike I was least interested in going into the test rides). I actually found out during that process that I really don't like riding aero road bikes despite how much I wanted to. I am most comfortable on a tradiional all-arounder (particularly if it has a slightly taller head tube 130mm or so). I couldn't bring myslef to spend more dough for the R5 either because the differences between that and the R3 were so slight. So, I say test ride as many bikes as you can and as many times as it takes to feel good about your purchase.


Actually, I am kind of love steel bikes, few days ago I test ride a masi cx comp, it's just extremely comfortable and the brake is even better than those on CAADX.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I like my 2012 synapse alum.

But I want to upgrade to a Domane or something in that range


----------

